# Speech to text operatic boo boo. Funny!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Guess what " a Vermont phone" was supposed to be. It is very operatic.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

YouTube captions can be capricious. Gomes would be startled by what "caccia" (hunting) became in surtitles for Il Guarany.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This was Eva Marton.,,, get it: " A Vermont phone". I may be the only one who finds this funny. She would not find it funny.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This was Eva Marton.,,, get it: " A Vermont phone". I may be the only one who finds this funny. She would not find it funny.


I'm not sure whether it's funny, but I laughed anyway.


----------

